# APV coder definition



## rykin7609 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am trying to figure out the term "APV Coder"
A position I was looking at said they needed an APV coder and I have never heard that term before. I am just wondering what it is so I can figure out if I should apply or not.
Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 19, 2016)

APV stands for Ambulatory Procedure Visit.  It is a coder for outpatient procedures.


----------

